# animal survives boiling,  freezing and space!



## The Great Goose (Nov 2, 2015)

If you go into outer space without protection, you'll die.

The lack of pressure would force the air in your lungs to rush out. Gases dissolved in your body fluids would expand, pushing the skin apart and forcing it to inflate like a balloon. Your eardrums and capillaries would rupture, and your blood would start to bubble and boil. Even if you survived all that, ionising radiation would rip apart the DNA in your cells. Mercifully, you would be unconscious in 15 seconds.

How do these seemingly insignificant creatures survive in such extreme conditions?

But one group of animals can survive this: tiny creatures called tardigrades about 1mm long. In 2007, thousands of tardigrades were attached to a satellite and blasted into space. After the satellite had returned to Earth, scientists examined them and found that many of them had survived. Some of the females had even laid eggs in space, and the newly-hatched young were healthy.



Tardigrades return from the dead


----------



## Alystyr (Nov 2, 2015)

VERY creepy critter.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 2, 2015)

The Great Goose said:


> If you go into outer space without protection, you'll die.
> 
> The lack of pressure would force the air in your lungs to rush out. Gases dissolved in your body fluids would expand, pushing the skin apart and forcing it to inflate like a balloon. Your eardrums and capillaries would rupture, and your blood would start to bubble and boil. Even if you survived all that, ionising radiation would rip apart the DNA in your cells. Mercifully, you would be unconscious in 15 seconds.
> 
> ...




My question's why would an Earth native and terrestrial animal evolve resistance to space? 

Welcome to Earth I'm thinking.


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 2, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > If you go into outer space without protection, you'll die.
> ...



Yes its certainly wonder invoking. Normally an animal evolves for a specific environment, but this one is just ready for anything.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 2, 2015)

From the point of view of "evolution" this creature should not exist


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 2, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> From the point of view of "evolution" this creature should not exist



Unless it evolved in space. Probably not free-floating like, but on asteroids or comets. Especially if they blew off a planet during formation when asteroids are smacking into it. 

During Earth's formation we were hit by countless 'alien asteroids.' Entirely plausible some lifeforms here came from other planets of the solar system where they may have begun in alien enviroments. Also plausible some of those impacters came from outside the solar system.


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 2, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> From the point of view of "evolution" this creature should not exist



It demolishes the evolution heresy.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 2, 2015)

It probably came to Earth on a comet


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 2, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> It probably came to Earth on a comet


...thrown by God.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 2, 2015)

Thank God they didn't mutate and start devouring small villages. What a bunch of idiots, eliminate their funding!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 2, 2015)

The Great Goose said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > It probably came to Earth on a comet
> ...



You'd have no problem explaining how and why this creature evolved on Earth, right? What did it evolove from? What evolved from it


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 2, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


 I don't believe in the evolution heresy.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 2, 2015)

Alystyr said:


> VERY creepy critter.



It may very well be your Great to the millionth power ancestor.


----------



## Alystyr (Nov 2, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> > VERY creepy critter.
> ...


Not getting into the evolution debate, but it would be interesting to find out just which branch of creatures its DNA most closely resembles.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 2, 2015)

Alystyr said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Alystyr said:
> ...



Evolution Debate?  I guess that describes the difference between science and superstition.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 2, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> > VERY creepy critter.
> ...



Really? So we must have devolved from such an obviously superior organism


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 2, 2015)

The Great Goose said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...



Yeah, I knew that would stump you


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 2, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Alystyr said:
> ...



Idiot-gram ^^^


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 8, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> If you go into outer space without protection, you'll die.
> 
> The lack of pressure would force the air in your lungs to rush out. Gases dissolved in your body fluids would expand, pushing the skin apart and forcing it to inflate like a balloon. Your eardrums and capillaries would rupture, and your blood would start to bubble and boil. Even if you survived all that, ionising radiation would rip apart the DNA in your cells. Mercifully, you would be unconscious in 15 seconds.
> 
> ...


This is my favorite animal in the world.  about the size of the period at the end of this sentence. In the right light you can actually see them with the naked eye.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 8, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


But it must have evolved from something because the things it eats weren't here when life first started on earth.


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 9, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...


hard to know.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 9, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...



Yeah, personally IDK

I think that like coral and jellyfish, it hitched a ride to Earth on a comet or asteroid


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 9, 2016)

Delta4Embassy said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > If you go into outer space without protection, you'll die.
> ...



With Proxima b's discovery and the concept of Panspermia (along with the theory that our Oort Cloud is intertwined with Alpha Centauri's, thereby constantly exchanging comet materials with each other), we could very well be looking at a star CLUSTER of related life. Our origins could be the same as Alpha Centauri in terms of DNA.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 11, 2016)

Fascinating animal. Rather long description, but may answer some questions expressed here;

Tardigrade - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Taxonomy[edit]*
See also: List of bilaterial animal orders



Illustration of _Echiniscus_ sp. from 1861
Scientists have conducted morphological and molecular studies to understand how tardigrades relate to other lineages of ecdysozoan animals. Two plausible placements have been proposed: tardigrades are either most closely related to Arthropoda ± Onychophora, or tardigrades are most closely related to nematodes. Evidence for the former is a common result of morphological studies; evidence of the latter is found in some molecular analyses.

The latter hypothesis has been rejected by recent microRNA and expressed sequence tag analyses.[53] Apparently, the grouping of tardigrades with nematodes found in a number of molecular studies is a long branch attraction artifact. Within the arthropod group (called panarthropoda and comprising onychophora, tardigrades and euarthropoda), three patterns of relationship are possible: tardigrades sister to onychophora plus arthropods (the lobopodia hypothesis); onychophora sister to tardigrades plus arthropods (the tactopoda hypothesis); and onychophora sister to tardigrades.[54] Recent analyses indicate that the panarthropoda group is monophyletic, and that tardigrades are a sister group of Lobopodia, the lineage consisting of arthropods and Onychophora.[53][55]

Panarthropoda

Water bears (Tardigrada)


Lobopoda

Velvet worms (Onychophora)



Arthropods (Arthropoda)




The minute sizes of tardigrades and their membranous integuments make their fossilization both difficult to detect and highly unusual. The only known fossil specimens are those from mid-Cambrian deposits in Siberia and a few rare specimens from Cretaceous amber.[56]

The Siberian tardigrade fossils differ from living tardigrades in several ways. They have three pairs of legs rather than four, they have a simplified head morphology, and they have no posterior head appendages, but they share with modern tardigrades their columnar cuticle construction.[57] Scientists think they represent a stem group of living tardigrades.[56]

Rare specimens in Cretaceous amber have been found in two North American locations. _Milnesium swolenskyi_, from New Jersey, is the older of the two; its claws and mouthparts are indistinguishable from the living _M. tardigradum_. The other specimens from amber are from western Canada, some 15–20 million years earlier than _M. swolenskyi_. One of the two specimens from Canada has been given its own genus and family, _Beorn leggi_ (the genus named by Cooper after the character Beorn from _The Hobbit_ by J. R. R. Tolkienand the species named after his student William M. Legg); however, it bears a strong resemblance to many living specimens in the family Hypsibiidae.[56][58]

_Aysheaia_ from the middle Cambrian Burgess shale has been proposed as a sister taxon to an arthropod-tardigrade clade.[59]

Tardigrades have been proposed to be among the closest living relatives of the Burgess shale oddity _Opabinia_.[60]

*Genomes and genome sequencing[edit]*
Tardigrade genomes vary in size, from about 75 to 800 megabase pairs of DNA.[61] The genome of _Hypsibius dujardini_ has been sequenced.[62] This genome project debunked a previous claim that this species had 17% horizontal gene transfer from other bacteria, fungi, and viruses.[63] _Hypsibius dujardini_ has a compact genome and a generation time of about two weeks; it can be cultured indefinitely and cryopreserved.[64]

The genome of _Ramazzottius varieornatus_ has been reported to have been sequenced, but the results of this effort have not been published or made publicly available.[65


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 13, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> If you go into outer space without protection, you'll die.
> 
> The lack of pressure would force the air in your lungs to rush out. Gases dissolved in your body fluids would expand, pushing the skin apart and forcing it to inflate like a balloon. Your eardrums and capillaries would rupture, and your blood would start to bubble and boil. Even if you survived all that, ionising radiation would rip apart the DNA in your cells. Mercifully, you would be unconscious in 15 seconds.
> 
> ...


The fact God didn't give us these abilities sort of destroys the idea God made us special and it proves we are just another animal that evolved to our environment


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 13, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...


This is the first animal we should send to alpha centauri


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 13, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > If you go into outer space without protection, you'll die.
> ...


Yeah but it's certainly an indication of intelligent design given it's similarities to other things.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 13, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...


All life is related. I don't know about an intelligent life maker though. I know it's all amazing, unbelievable and there's a lot we will never know.

I can see why you would think that way but better to consider all options. Don't settle on the one you like just because it's what you want to believe.

It's possible our universe is just one of an infinite number of universes and we are just one bubble in the lava lamp. 

Time and space must be eternal. There's never been a beginning of time. Just a beginning of our universe. There was a time before our universe ends but time and space are eternal so other universes are born all the time. 

For all we know. I haven't decided yet. Need more info


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 14, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Multiverse, eh? To think we are but one Universe in an infinite number of the Omniverse would be to ponder the idea that, with so many existences being possible/probable, every possible decision/effect/outcome from everyone and everything, has already happened, will happen, and IS happening, all at once.

An Omniverse like that sounds conscious to me. Omnipotent even. An all-knowing, all-seeing One.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 14, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...


I think like snow no two universes is the same.

Just consider when you say our universe is all there is you are putting God in a box. God has lots of universes and if God existed before our universe then time existed before our universe. And a new universe will arise after ours dies out. Another big bang in 100 billion years. 

Time and space are eternal, not God. Or with God. Whichever you prefer. If you want to add a God to infinite time and space go for it


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 14, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Not Universe; Omniverse. I am also not separating God from Existence, as I believe both are one in the same, just described differently.

You are absolutely correct that no two universes would be the same in this scenario. For example, in X-verse, you decided not to eat breakfast this morning, but in Y-verse, you had breakfast. Every single other aspect of everything you've ever known, loved, or merely observed was the same, with that one little exception.

This is what an infinite number of universes brings us in terms of possibilities, which is every possibility.

So therefore, the Omniverse is comprised of every possible beginning, every possible variable, and every possible end from every possible Universe, all at the same "time"; and that, my friend, translates into an "all-knowing" Existence.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 14, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


I was thinking more like an almost infinite number. A Google. So no you won't be born 100000 different ways. Every universe is different. Depending on how close it is to the core. 

Anyways, I'm not a fan of your argument. And in science that's OK. No ones claiming to have proven or disproven the multiverse theory.


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 14, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Caveat: I'm not here to convince anyone of anything, but I do like sharing ideas and philosophies with as many people as possible. It helps keep my mind open to new ideas.


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 14, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


There is another verse...Underverse.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 14, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


All we can do is try to master this universe first and then see if we can ever learn if universes ever merge. 

I think black holes either take stuff to other parts of this universe but maybe the go to other universes.


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 15, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 15, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


Why do I exist in two universes? To me this is ridiculous. In this universe my parents met. My grandparents met. 

Think of all the sperm in my dad's balls. He had two kids. Had he not fucked that night in 1969 I would not have been born. 

No reason you would exist in any other universe


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 15, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> If you go into outer space without protection, you'll die.
> 
> The lack of pressure would force the air in your lungs to rush out. Gases dissolved in your body fluids would expand, pushing the skin apart and forcing it to inflate like a balloon. Your eardrums and capillaries would rupture, and your blood would start to bubble and boil. Even if you survived all that, ionising radiation would rip apart the DNA in your cells. Mercifully, you would be unconscious in 15 seconds.
> 
> ...


Seriously, we should send these to Europa or maybe they are already there. 

We should send these to every star in those spacebots with sails the size of an iPad.


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 15, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > If you go into outer space without protection, you'll die.
> ...


They'll mess up the fragile ecosystem already there.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 15, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...


I like what Neal degrass Tyson said. "If an alien with really good eyes visited our planet they might mistake this as the planet of the tardigrades" Thats how many Tardigrades are on this planet. 

Funny I don't remember them in 6th grade camp. That was 1980


----------



## RWS (Sep 16, 2016)

That's my favorite animal in the world! The tardigrade!!! I love them!

Geez, they can survive the pressures at the deepest part of the ocean, and the vacuum of space. They can be frozen to near zero, and they thrive in volcanic basins.

They can go decades without water, if not hundreds of years, and can survive radiation 1000x the amount that will kill a human!

If ever, there was a case for a highly-developed animal to cross space via ejection from an asteroid/comet strike, the tardigrade would be it!

And there's about a billion of them, for every one of us...


----------



## RWS (Sep 16, 2016)

Everywhere you go on this planet, you will find tardigrades. They have also survived all 5 known major extinctions. And will probably be here until the earth is swallowed by the sun.

So we should all hail the tardigrade! It is a kick-butt mofo! NASA is trying to learn from this little thing, in order to mimic their tun's for space suits.


----------



## RWS (Sep 16, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



He's the one that first turned me on to these critters! And i've been fascinated since...


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 16, 2016)

RWS said:


> Everywhere you go on this planet, you will find tardigrades. They have also survived all 5 known major extinctions. And will probably be here until the earth is swallowed by the sun.
> 
> So we should all hail the tardigrade! It is a kick-butt mofo! NASA is trying to learn from this little thing, in order to mimic their tun's for space suits.


It's far better than the cockroach.


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 16, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



No reason you would NOT exist in any other verse, either.


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 16, 2016)

RWS said:


> That's my favorite animal in the world! The tardigrade!!! I love them!
> 
> Geez, they can survive the pressures at the deepest part of the ocean, and the vacuum of space. They can be frozen to near zero, and they thrive in volcanic basins.
> 
> ...


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 16, 2016)

RWS said:


> That's my favorite animal in the world! The tardigrade!!! I love them!
> 
> Geez, they can survive the pressures at the deepest part of the ocean, and the vacuum of space. They can be frozen to near zero, and they thrive in volcanic basins.
> 
> ...


I was trying to find out the number of Tardigrade's on earth but couldn't find it.  I knew it was a lot.  And they'll be here long after we've gone extinct.  They know god made THEM in his image.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 16, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


Stupid.  That would mean in this alternate universe my grandparents met and fucked at the exact same time as my real grand parents did.  And their grandparents met and fucked at the exact same time and so on all the way back to when they were monkeys.

I don't think you realize all the events that had to occur in the history of the world for you to have been born.  If your daddy pulled out you'd have never been born.


----------



## RWS (Sep 17, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> > That's my favorite animal in the world! The tardigrade!!! I love them!
> ...



Don't you just want to tickle it?


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 17, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



"It is important to keep in mind that the multiverse view is not actually a theory, it is rather a consequence of our current understanding of theoretical physics. This distinction is crucial. We have not waved our hands and said: “Let there be a multiverse”. Instead the idea that the universe is perhaps *one of infinitely many is derived from current theories like quantum mechanics and string theory*."

The theory of parallel universes is not just maths – it is science that can be tested

String Theory calls for way more than a mere 10^100 (a googol) of parallel universes. It calls for _no less _than 10^500 and no less than 9 spatial and 1 temporal dimension. One thing we know to be consistent with scientific discovery, is that one day we will learn how much we still have to learn. Science is a perpetual cycle of this; or at least it _should_ be.

I fully understand the implications of so many events leading up to one's current position in life. Obviously, had I never gotten into a minor fist fight one day during 9th grade, I would have never gone on to become a highly decorated combat veteran, nor would I have my amazing wife and children who are all a result of said service, or this lavish life of retirement and college. All because of one stupid fight, over 18 years ago. Had I not punched him, we wouldn't be talking right now. I also understand that wrapping my head around so many variables is next to impossible - UNLESS, there are an infinite number of possibilities, at which point, any speculation has merit (like a world in which the sky is green and plants are blue).

I don't know what theories you ascribe to, but there's really nothing stupid about what I'm talking about. It's just new and hard to understand, therefore, "stupid" (like the internet once was, or even video games). According to the most successful scientific experiment in human history (quantum physics), consciousness creates reality. Just by the mere act of _looking_ at a photon can change the way it behaves. Just by the mere act of _making _a choice, or _thinking _a thought, literally changes the reality of all existence around you, no matter how minuscule.

If nothing else, by far some of the most advanced mathematics in the world are used in propagating String Theory, which for me will one day translate into a Mathematician's salary. Einstein's final works were titled, "The Theory of Everything." This is exactly what world-renowned physicists are pursuing with theoretical approaches like String Theory, and tangible approaches such as the Large Hadron Collidor.

Don't be hasty in writing things off if they don't immediately make sense or even jive with what feels right. Reality is a strange and wonderful thing, just begging to be explored and understood. It's not here to comfort anyone.


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 17, 2016)

RWS said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > RWS said:
> ...



Ya know something? I think I do! lol


----------



## RWS (Sep 21, 2016)

LOL! Did you folks hear the news about the genes they isolated from the tardigrade genome, that creates a protein that helps it resist radiation? There's gotta be more than just that one protein, because that protein only blocks about 40-50% of the damage in human cells when transplanted. But it is a great starting point!

There's gotta be more that they use to resist raditaion than just that one protein since their resistance is still so much higher than that protein seems to provide, but still, that is a HUGE find!! And it works in human cells... So there's so much more to learn, that can possibly help humanity, from this little ticklish dude... But this is a huge find! 

Understanding the tardigrade and learning its methods, may well be what gets us to colonize other planets, and save humanity when the time comes. 

Survival secret of 'earth's hardiest animal' revealed - BBC News


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 21, 2016)

I heard that if we could somehow amplify the Earth's magnetosphere, it would block 100% of harmful UV rays, and that we would have aurora's over the equator.


----------



## NCC1701 (Sep 21, 2016)

I once put a cockroach into a sputter chamber, and even sputtered a little silver. The damn thing came out alive and well, and a very cool looking silver bug


----------



## OldLady (Sep 21, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> If you go into outer space without protection, you'll die.
> 
> The lack of pressure would force the air in your lungs to rush out. Gases dissolved in your body fluids would expand, pushing the skin apart and forcing it to inflate like a balloon. Your eardrums and capillaries would rupture, and your blood would start to bubble and boil. Even if you survived all that, ionising radiation would rip apart the DNA in your cells. Mercifully, you would be unconscious in 15 seconds.
> 
> ...


Time to call the SPCA.


----------



## NCC1701 (Sep 21, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> I heard that if we could somehow amplify the Earth's magnetosphere, it would block 100% of harmful UV rays, and that we would have aurora's over the equator.



that is false, the suns UV is not affected the magnetic fields, and the aurora would actally move further towards the magnetic poles if anything


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 21, 2016)

OldLady said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > If you go into outer space without protection, you'll die.
> ...


Before I blasted them into space I soaked them in vodka.


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 21, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > I heard that if we could somehow amplify the Earth's magnetosphere, it would block 100% of harmful UV rays, and that we would have aurora's over the equator.
> ...



Ultraviolet radiation. The Sun is bathing the Earth in ultraviolet radiation; that’s why you get a sunburn. *But the ozone layer is a special region of the atmosphere that absorbs much of this radiation.* Without the ozone layer we would be much more exposed here on the surface of the Earth to UV rays, leading to eye damage and greater incidence of skin cancer.

How Does the Earth Protect Us From Space? - Universe Today
Ultraviolet Waves

It's a well known and established fact that the Earth's Magnetosphere is responsible for protecting us from all manner of cosmic rays, up to, and including, Gamma Rays, X-rays, and Ultraviolet Rays.


----------



## RWS (Sep 22, 2016)

And the tardigrades seem to have evolved a trait that makes them much more resistant to radiation, than is necessary on the earth. 

Evolution usually only works to give you how much you need to survive in your environment. But with the tardigrades, they have sooo much more than necessary in many aspects, that it makes me wonder if they originated on Earth!


----------



## RWS (Sep 22, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> I heard that if we could somehow amplify the Earth's magnetosphere, it would block 100% of harmful UV rays, and that we would have aurora's over the equator.



Funny, but that is not necessary when trying to find a way out of this planet. Just delays the inevitable, if true, which it is not.

We need ways to survive outside of home... And the tardigrade provides very compelling things to pursue, to help us, survive...


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 23, 2016)

RWS said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > I heard that if we could somehow amplify the Earth's magnetosphere, it would block 100% of harmful UV rays, and that we would have aurora's over the equator.
> ...



Personally, I don't think finding a way off this planet should involve abandoning our home world, nor do I think colonizing Mars will do anything but create a money/resource pit.


----------



## NCC1701 (Sep 23, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...




ozone is not part of the earth's magnetic field, it is a chemical substance high in the atmosphere, you are for some reason conflating them.

Electromagnetic radiation is not shielded by DC magnetic fields. Charged particles can be deflected and I think that is your confusion


----------



## SixFoot (Sep 23, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...



Correction, I see the two as part of the same, single system. Without the Magnetosphere, there is no Ozone.

With a stronger Magnetosphere, chunks of the Ozone would not be blown away every time Sol sneezes.

Since the Magnetosphere has been steadily weakening for the last 200 or so years...


----------



## RWS (Sep 24, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


I agree. But eventually we're gonna need a way off this planet. Billions of years from now.

And we should never abandon our world. We need to do stuff to protect it! What that is, is heavily debated, and I'm not sure yet...

But we need to get from A to B first. And that heavily involves getting our shit together, and not blowing ourselves up for some made-up religion.

Because while radical fundamentalists still control people and threaten us, we will continue to heavily use fossil fules to protect ourselves.

So it's a catch-22 situation. We need to get rid of religion first, and the people that profit from it... 

And then the dominos will fall in place.


----------



## xband (Sep 24, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...



Photons from the Sun including ultraviolet are unaffected by a magnetic field and pass through it with no trouble at all. The solar wind is made of particles and is affected by the magnetosphere. Our magnetosphere is declining and a magnetic flip is due.


----------



## RWS (Sep 24, 2016)

The magnetosphere will only protect us from low-energy particles and low-level radiation. It cannot do anything against a direct solar burst or cosmic ray. We'll be toast when that happens!  

But hopefully not for a long time. And we can continue to develop ways to survive in the meantime!


----------



## NCC1701 (Sep 24, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



that makes more sense.

high energy photons are also unaffected by magnetic fields, but fortunately the atmosphere is thick enough to scatter and absorb


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 25, 2016)

It's been a while since I previously had got out my microscope, but a couple weeks ago, I happened to notice a puddle near my apartment that looked full of life, so I sampled it.

  I was aware that tardigrades were supposed to be fairly ubiquitous, but never before had I actually observed a live one.  In this sample, I saw several.



 

 

 

  Here, I learned something new about them.  Picture below, was something that seemed lifeless, dead.  With a little research, I learned that in most species,teh female water bear lays her eggs inside her cuticle, just before she molts, and the eggs remain in the cuticle.  That's what I was seeing here, teh cast off cuticleof a female water bear, with her eggs inside of it.



 


  I also saw some other forms of life, of course.

  Cyanobacteria (formerly called “blue-green algae”, but that term is now deprecated.  It's no longer considered algae, but bacteria.)



 

  Gastrotrichs:



 



  Bdelloid rotifers:


----------



## NCC1701 (Sep 25, 2016)

Bob Blaylock said:


> It's been a while since I previously had got out my microscope, but a couple weeks ago, I happened to notice a puddle near my apartment that looked full of life, so I sampled it.
> 
> I was aware that tardigrades were supposed to be fairly ubiquitous, but never before had I actually observed a live one.  In this sample, I saw several.
> 
> ...





Nice, thanks.

How about some pics from samples in Bill Clintons underwear?


----------



## RWS (Sep 26, 2016)

VN BB!! You rock!!!


----------



## RWS (Sep 26, 2016)

It makes you wonder, what makes an animal different from a multi-celled organism. That's awesome stuff!


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 26, 2016)

RWS said:


> VN BB!! You rock!!!



  Actually, it's my brother who rocks.  He's a geologist, so rocks are his department, not mine.


----------



## RWS (Oct 1, 2016)

lol! 

Well... then ask him what one tectonic plate said to the other when they bumped into each other...


----------

